# Воспитатель в детском саду > Обмен опытом работы воспитателей > Возможности компьютера >  Портфолио

## buba_nata

Хотелось бы  увидеть ваши наработки и поделиться своими по теме портфолио для педагогов и детей. Для нас, (в нашем маленьком городе) это новое требование и хотелось бы ее обсудить и научиться у более опытных.
Вот нашла в инете автор Polosatay_R Примерное содержание аттестационного портфолио педагога" http://dump.ru/file/4207007

----------


## Света Д.

Девчонки, гляньте - это часть портфолио, которое сделала для мамы на аттестацию на высшую категорию. http://files.mail.ru/FZRH05ю
Остальное буду делать завтра, когда она принесёт материалы по диагностике, чтоб можно было сделать исследовательскую работу. Жду ваших отзывов и конструктивных замечаний

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Вот примерные требования к воспитателю, а как делать, методист пожимает плечами

1-й раздел. Начать лучше с небольшого эссе, в котором будут полно и точно сформулированы взгляды педагога на свою профессию, учителей, детей, родителей, процессы обучения и воспитания. Цель такого эссе - выявить ценностные ориентации и направленность специалиста, его мотивацию и основные содержательные цели в работе. Эссе поможет педагогу точно и полно формулировать свои мысли. Точная формулировка мыслей сделает позицию человека более выигрышной в глазах администраторов всех уровней. Эссе – самостоятельная письменная реферативно-аналитическая работа. Объем эссе составляет не более 1000 слов.

2-й раздел. Приводится:

 1) обоснование выбора аттестуемым образовательной программы или педагогической технологии, методики, метода, приема, или применения в своей практике тех или иных средств педагогической диагностики для оценки образовательных результатов и др.;

2) описание самой программы, педагогической технологии, методов, приемов, педагогической диагностики и др.;

 3) описание этапов работы по внедрению программы, технологии, методики и др. Объем по разделу – не более 2000 слов.

3-й раздел. Материалы, иллюстрирующие работу, основанную на описанной во 2-м разделе технологии (методики, метода и др.): конспекты или фрагменты уроков, коррекционных занятий, программы или их фрагменты и др. Для показа умений по планированию можно включить годовые или ежедневные планы работы, снабженные необходимыми комментариями. Могут быть сделаны видеозаписи фрагментов работы (урока, коррекционного занятия и т.п.). Видеозаписи сопроводить небольшим рефлексивным комментарием, отражающим эффективность данной формы работы, умения специалиста по анализу работы.

4-й раздел. Заключение и материалы, отражающие прогресс детей в ходе работы с ними по направлениям работы педагога. При компоновке материалов сделать акцент на следующих параметрах:

ИЛИ ВОТ ТАК


Резюме	3
Раздел 1. Эссе	4
Раздел 2.  Описание программы, технологии…………...……….………………...7
Раздел  3. Материалы,   иллюстрирующие   работу, основанную на описанной во 2 разделе технологии (методики, методы и др)…………..…......…………………..…….10
Раздел 4.   Заключение и  материалы,  отражающие прогресс детей в ходе работы с ними……………………………………………………………………...19
Раздел 5.  Распространение    обобщенного    и представленного в Портфолио опыта работы за 3-5 лет………………………………………………...……………..….22
Раздел 6. Документы,  отражающие  официальную оценку       работы       педагога:       характеристики, результаты аттестации, заключения по результатам работы за год, рекомендации и др.………...………………………………………………..23
Раздел 7. Документы,     отражающие     уровень образования,    квалификации    или    специализации педагога: дипломы, сертификаты, грамоты, справки, заключения аттестационных комиссий.………………...…

----------


## ненька

Светик, ты яркий пример тому, что талантливый человек талантлив во всем !!!

----------


## buba_nata

это один вариант
   

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

----------


## buba_nata

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

----------


## Borl_1988

byba nata, а можна все эти красивыэ листы к портфолию без надписей пожалуста   мне нужно написать на украинском языке. :flower:

----------


## buba_nata

> byba nata, а можна все эти красивыэ листы к портфолию без надписей пожалуста   мне нужно написать на украинском языке.


все эти листы? или определенные? вы сами будете писать или сделать? если делать то нужно, что писать (украинского незнаю)

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
начала делать для детей, просили и на украинском

----------


## ольгунчик1

Спасибо, вам, партфолио получилось класс!!! :Ok:

----------


## Irinka1405

Девочки! Была в декабре на курсах повышения квалификации и нам там рассказали о том, что скоро в школу из садика   ребенку нужно будет предоставить портфолио. У меня есть вариант, в каком направлении можно сделать портфолио на ребенка. Если кому нужно, пишите, мне проще скинуть на эл. адрес, я здесь еще не знаю как и что загружать-новичок.

----------


## SvetlanaKaz

Света! Спасибо за идеи портфолио!!!

----------


## СМИТТИ

*Irinka1405*,
 Спасибо большое за портфолио!

----------


## Irinka1405

Девочки, извените, предыдущая ссылка не верная. Вот эта точно откроется и можно скачать-проверила.http://files.mail.ru/JM59WI

----------


## Фефела

Педагог, он в любой ситуации выход найдет. умница)))))))

----------


## Света Д.

Девчонки, милые, благодарю всех за помощь в создании портфолио , которое делала для мамы. Маму сегодня аттестовали. Выставляю как и обещала итоговое портфолио.
http://files.mail.ru/HTSKZ5

----------


## ЛунаЛуна

Предлагаю вашему вниманию странички для оформления портфолио дошкольника
http://detsad-kitty.ru/oformlenye/36...shkolnika.html 
Там еще много интересных материалов, рамочки и т.д. 
Я ищу любой материал для оформления детского портфолио: идеи, рамочки, примеры (для своей дочки).

----------


## СМИТТИ

> Предлагаю вашему вниманию странички для оформления портфолио дошкольника
> http://detsad-kitty.ru/oformlenye/36...shkolnika.html


Сайт замечательный, нашла много нужного материала, спасибо Вам большое!

----------


## Borl_1988

> Девочки! Была в декабре на курсах повышения квалификации и нам там рассказали о том, что скоро в школу из садика   ребенку нужно будет предоставить портфолио. У меня есть вариант, в каком направлении можно сделать портфолио на ребенка. Если кому нужно, пишите, мне проще скинуть на эл. адрес, я здесь еще не знаю как и что загружать-новичок.


Иринка скинь пожалуста на електронку мне Borl_1988 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## svetik110505

> Девочки! Была в декабре на курсах повышения квалификации и нам там рассказали о том, что скоро в школу из садика   ребенку нужно будет предоставить портфолио. У меня есть вариант, в каком направлении можно сделать портфолио на ребенка. Если кому нужно, пишите, мне проще скинуть на эл. адрес, я здесь еще не знаю как и что загружать-новичок.


А можно мне на почту svetik110505@rambler.ru

----------


## buba_nata

У меня в презентации проект "Я - гражданин", на конкурс воспитатель года, есть вставки портфолио сделанные руками родителей. Может там вы не найдете красивых рамочек, но идеи посмотреть можно. Посмотреть можно в теме "воспитатель года"

----------


## po4emy4ka

> А можно мне на почту


все можно... если осторожно... 

на форуме есть принцип: дай за дай! не слыхали о таком?

*soseda* почитайте...

----------


## po4emy4ka

не могу дальше сдерживаться... с Наташи помощью сделала замечательную презентацию (на мой взгляд новичка) о своем городе. как вам наше творение?
*buba_nata*, мне кажется, что мы - лучшие сегодня!!! тебе - поклон, респект и уважуха!
http://files.mail.ru/J3O7I3

----------


## buba_nata

Задумка твоя, Инна, так что и уважение тебе. Ты молодчина, по моему замечательно получилось!

----------


## Борисова С.А.

Спасибо за портфолио.

----------


## СМИТТИ

*po4emy4ka*,
 Инна, только сейчас посмотрела твою презентацию. Какая ты молодец!!!!!! *УМНИЧКА!* Мне очень-очень понравилось!!!!  И какой твой город красивый! 
Меня сын научил правильно смотреть презентации. Так что я тоже потихоньку учусь. Инна, только у меня в твоей презентации музыка отстает от слайдов и от текста и в конце резко обрывается. Это так и должно быть или я опять что-то не так делаю?

----------


## liliana

*po4emy4ka*,
 Да,Инна,ты молодец!Хорошо получилось.А мне времени не хватает на всё сразу.

----------


## Tortila

В нашем детском саду портфолио педагога оформляется так -  Портфолио педагога  Это не накопительная папка, а материал,  наработанный воспитателем (или специалистом) за межаттестационный период. В папке имеется копия диплома, копия аттестационного листа и все наработки: конспекты, разработанные сценарии праздников и развлечений, проекты, консультации и рекомендации для родителей, а также для коллег (взаимодействие специалистов и воспитателей) и пр. Данная папка хранится у методиста (старшего воспитателя). Кроме этой папки имеется еще одна.  Она находится на группе у воспитателя и собирается по его личному желанию. Вторая папка является накопительной, то есть в нее складывается весь материал , за все годы работы, который дорог воспитателю и в дальнейшем необходим в работе.

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Инна, только у меня в твоей презентации музыка отстает от слайдов и от текста и в конце резко обрывается.


вроде совпадало ... конец еще не сделан. музыка немного обрывается. это есть. все в работе.

----------


## ССветланочка

Девочки, может есть у кого такая книга?  Очень надо. У меня есть несколько страниц. Если надо, могу выставить. там очень интересный материал по ведению портфолио ребенка.

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, может есть у кого такая книга?


Не видела ни где такой книги, буду искать... Выстовите пожалйсто, что есть!!! Будем все благодарны! И еще просьба, если можно укажите составителей или издателя.

----------


## anfisa-lena

Эссе в портфолио преподователя по ИЗО (нашла в интернете,очень понравилось)
http://webfile.ru/4428383

----------


## ulala

Девочки, даю ссылку( не могу ее сделать активной) на сайт "Солнышко", конкретно раздел -- портфолио дошкольника, а вообще там много разного материала.  http://www.solnet.ee/parents/portfolio_2.html

----------


## mouse

Мой вариант электронного портфолио, как методиста дошкольного методического центра http://files.mail.ru/Q2YOHQ

----------


## Олеся Коршенко

Здравствуйте! Может кто поможет, мне нужны ссылочки на портфолио группы...... Буду очень благодарна

----------


## SMOLA

Оцените мое портфолио. Я составляла его для себя на межаттестационный период. Самое удобное в нем то, что через гипперсылки можно просмотреть весь матерал.
http://dump.ru/file/4601043

----------


## seruga

[QUOTE=Irinka1405;2610381]Девочки! Была в декабре на курсах повышения квалификации и нам там рассказали о том, что скоро в школу из садика   ребенку нужно будет предоставить портфолио. У меня есть вариант, в каком направлении можно сделать портфолио на ребенка. Если кому нужно, пишите, мне проще скинуть на эл. адрес, я здесь еще не знаю как и что загружать-новичок.[/QUOT
скиньте мне пожалуйста образцы Ваших портфолио на адрес:irischina.elena@yandex.ru

----------


## алена-09

> Мой вариант электронного портфолио, как методиста дошкольного методического центра http://files.mail.ru/Q2YOHQ


Портфолио - просто чудо... :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Материал, который Вы представили - бесценный, вот бы с ним ознакомиться...

----------


## Юлсми

> Оцените мое портфолио. Я составляла его для себя на межаттестационный период. Самое удобное в нем то, что через гипперсылки можно просмотреть весь матерал.
> http://dump.ru/file/4601043


Вы просто МОЛОДЕЦ! :Ok:  Замечательная работа. мне тоже нужно сделать портфолио к аттестации. Ваш пример очень хороший.

----------


## Incora

Портфолио воспитателя (педагога) содержит титульный лист, 5 разделов: 1 - "общие сведения" (шаблоны для ввода личных данных, профессиональной карты - сведений о курсах переподготовки, семинарах и т.д., отсканированных копий дипломов, сертификатов и др. документов); 2 - "ресурсное обеспечение" (для списка научно-методического обеспечения, используемых в работе методик и программ); 3 - "методическая копилка" (для конспектов занятий, консультаций и т.п. - пустой шаблон); 4 - "результаты деятельности" (для данных диагностики, мониторинга - используется пустой шаблон из предыдущего раздела); 5 -  "приложения" (для фото, глоссария, самоотчетов, отзывов, рекомендаций)


19 jpeg| 2480*3508| 92,48 Mb
http:/*************.com/files/r4xwzwecs
http://ifolder.ru/19506811

----------


## Neffy

:flower: Большое Вам спасибо за Ваш нелегкий труд!) Все очень помогло!):smile:

----------


## Incora

Портфолио дошкольника
14 файлов: 3 jpeg; 11 png; 2480*3508; архив 53,36 Mb




http://uploadbox.com/files/9e3e30636d/
http:/*************.com/files/a5hius8n0

----------


## Полечка

> Мой вариант электронного портфолио, как методиста дошкольного методического центра http://files.mail.ru/Q2YOHQ


Спасибо большое за помощь в работе, но не получается просмотреть...???  :frown:

----------


## OOLLGGAA

Спасибо за интересные идеи . Мои педагоги в садике над портфолио голову ломают.

----------


## Olsa

Девочки, добрый день. Нашла вот таку информацию по теме "Портфолио". Может быть, повторяюсь, но всё же выкладываю. Это отсюда http://menobr.ru/material/default.as...=3&au=&search=
ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о портфолио дошкольника


1. Общие положения

1.1. Настоящее положение определяет порядок формирования и использования портфолио дошкольника как способа накопления и оценки индивидуальных достижений ребенка в период его обучения в дошкольном образовательном учреждении (ДОУ).

1.2. Цель портфолио дошкольника – собрать, систематизировать и зафиксировать результаты развития дошкольника, его усилия, прогресс и достижения в различных областях, демонстрировать весь спектр его способностей, интересов, склонностей, знаний и умений.

1.3. Портфолио дошкольника является перспективной формой представления индивидуальных достижений ребенка, т. к. позволяет учитывать результаты, достигнутые ребенком в разнообразных видах деятельности – учебной, творческой, игровой и др.

1.4. Портфолио дошкольника помогает решать важные педагогические задачи:
создать для каждого воспитанника ситуацию переживания успеха;
поддерживать интерес ребенка к определенному виду деятельности;
поощрять его активность и самостоятельность;
формировать навыки учебной деятельности;
содействовать индивидуализации образования дошкольника;
закладывать дополнительные предпосылки и возможности для его успешной социализации;
укреплять взаимодействие с семьей воспитанника, повышать заинтересованность родителей (законных представителей) в результатах развития ребенка и совместной педагогической деятельности с ДОУ.

1.5. Портфолио дошкольника дополняет традиционные диагностические методики.

2. Порядок формирования портфолио дошкольника

2.1. Портфолио воспитанника ДОУ является одной из составляющих «портрета» выпускника и играет важную роль при зачислении ребенка в 1 класс начальной школы для определения вектора его дальнейшего развития и обучения.

2.2. Период составления портфолио дошкольника – 1-2 года (средняя, подготовительная группы ДОУ).

2.3. Ответственность за организацию формирования портфолио дошкольника и систематическое знакомство родителей (законных представителей) с его содержанием возлагается на педагога группы предшкольной подготовки и старшего воспитателя ДОУ.

2.4. Портфолио дошкольника хранится в ДОУ в течение всего времени пребывания ребенка в нем. При переводе ребенка в другое образовательное учреждение портфолио выдается на руки родителям (законным представителям) вместе с личным делом (медицинской картой) ребенка.

2.5. При выпуске ребенка из ДОУ ему вручается портфолио дошкольника, которое может быть использовано при поступлении ребенка в школу по усмотрению родителей (законных представителей).

3. Структура, содержание и оформление портфолио дошкольника

3.1. Портфолио дошкольника имеет:
титульный лист, который оформляется педагогом, родителем (законным представителей) совместно с ребенком;
основную часть, которая включает в себя странички о ребенке, его семье, друзьях, режиме дня дошкольника, его любимых играх, творческих работах, спортивных достижениях, учебных успехах, любимых книгах, путешествиях и праздниках, а также пожелания ребенку;
содержание.

3.2. В портфолио дошкольника можно поместить:
документы (результаты индивидуальной диагностики, копии дипломов, наград, удостоверения об участии в конкурсах и пр.);
работы дошкольника (рисунки, аппликации, копии выполненных учебных заданий и тестов и пр.);
фотографии;
видеоматериалы.

3.3. Для того чтобы пошагово проследить процесс преодоления детьми затруднений, в портфолио помещаются работы детей с повторяющимися заданиями, которые выполнены одним и тем же ребенком в разные периоды предшкольной подготовки.

3.4. Материалы для портфолио дошкольника собираются педагогами ДОУ совместно с детьми и их родителями (законными представителями) по результатам информационно-разъяснительной работы с ними.

3.5. Портфолио дошкольника должно быть красочным и ярким. Желательно, чтобы листы-разделители были раскрашены самим ребенком. 

3.6. Ребенок должен принимать участие в выборе красочной и нарядной папки для портфолио дошкольника.

3.7. Разделы портфолио дошкольника необходимо систематически пополнять.

----------


## Olsa

Положение о портфолио индивидуальных достижений педагогических и руководящих работников
________________
(наименование учреждения)
УТВЕРЖДАЮ
___________/_______
"__"________ 20__ г.


 ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о портфолио индивидуальных достижений
педагогических и руководящих работников

1. Общие положения

1.1. Настоящее положение разработано в соответствии с Законом РФ "Об образовании", Типовым положением о ДОУ. 

1.2. Положение определяет порядок оценки результативности деятельности и уровня профессиональной компетентности индивидуальных достижений педагогических и руководящих работников образовательных учреждений.

1.3. Индивидуальные достижения педагогических и руководящих работников фиксируются в портфолио.

1.4. Портфолио – это папка документов, в которой накапливаются материалы, свидетельствующие об индивидуальных достижениях педагогических и руководящих работников в межаттестационный, годовой, полугодовой, четвертной или семестровый периоды времени.

1.5. Портфолио – это многофункциональный инструмент как внешней оценки, так и самооценки индивидуальных достижений педагогических и руководящих работников, позволяющий фиксировать, оценивать, обоснованно прогнозировать и реализовывать индивидуальный образовательный маршрут повышения уровня профессиональной компетентности.

1.6. Задачи ведения портфолио:
основание для аттестации педагогических и руководящих работников образовательных учреждений;
основание для государственной аккредитации образовательного учреждения;
основание для назначения стимулирующих выплат педагогическим и руководящим работникам при введении новой системы оплаты труда.

1.7. Функции портфолио:
развивающая по отношению к образовательной ситуации в регионе;
демонстрационная по презентации достижений профессиональной культуры педагогических и руководящих работников;
оценочно-стимулирующая по результативности деятельности и уровню профессиональной компетентности;
рефлексивная по мониторингу личностного развития педагогических и руководящих работников.

2. Система оценки индивидуальных достижений работников

2.1. В портфолио формируется оценка следующих индивидуальных достижений педагогических и руководящих работников:
квалификации и профессионализма;
продуктивности (результативности) практической деятельности.

2.2. Основными принципами оценки индивидуальных достижений педагогических и руководящих работников являются:
единая процедура и технология оценивания;
достоверность используемых данных;
соблюдение морально-этических норм при сборе и оценивании предоставляемой информации;
объективность и независимость;
профессионально-общественный подход к оцениванию.

2.3. Процедура и технология по оценке индивидуальных образовательных достижений педагогических и руководящих работников регламентируются следующими документами:
федеральные и региональные нормативные и распорядительные документы по организации и проведению аттестации педагогических и руководящих работников;
федеральные и региональные нормативные и распорядительные документы по проведению лицензирования образовательной деятельности и государственной аккредитации образовательных учреждений;
федеральные и региональные нормативные и распорядительные документы по проведению и организации олимпиад, конкурсов, соревнований, научно-практических конференций, социально значимых проектов и акций;
региональная методика распределения фонда оплаты труда педагогических и руководящих работников;
региональная программа мониторинговых исследований.

2.4. Показатели качества уровня квалификации и профессионализма включают в себя:
показатели внедрения педагогом образовательных авторских программ (программ развивающего или коррекционно-развивающего обучения);
участие педагога в опытно-экспериментальной деятельности;
обобщение и распространение собственного педагогического опыта;
наличие опубликованных научно-методических разработок;
активную общественную деятельность.

2.5. Показатели продуктивности (результативности) практической деятельности педагога включают в себя показатели достижений детей, сформированные в учебное и внеучебное время: успешность участия в олимпиадах, конкурсах, соревнованиях, научно-практической деятельности, социально значимых проектах и акциях различной направленности. Фактические показатели качества предметных достижений устанавливаются по результатам мониторинговых исследований.

2.6. Показатели качества уровня квалификации и профессионализма руководителя образовательного учреждения определяются номенклатурой видов образовательных услуг, преемственностью содержания и технологии образования на различных ступенях обучения; уровнем научной и организационно-методической обеспеченности и обоснованности инноваций в образовательном учреждении; уровнем реального хода инновационных процессов, динамикой развития материальной базы, эффективностью воспитательной системы в образовательном учреждении, уровнем воспитанности детей.

2.7. Показатели продуктивности (результативности) деятельности руководителя – системность и упорядоченность в организации деятельности образовательного учреждения, творческие достижения воспитанников и педагогов; соответствие показателя здоровья детей средним региональным показателям; успехи педагогов в разноуровневых мероприятиях и конкурсах профессионального мастерства, число связей образовательного учреждения с другими образовательными системами и социальными институтами.

2.8. Содержание портфолио включает заверенные руководителем образовательного учреждения (органа управления образованием – для руководителей образовательных учреждений) следующие информационные материалы:
таблицы с оценками по критериям и показателям результативности педагогических и руководящих работников;
копии документов, подтверждающие данные таблиц;
приложение электронной копии.

2.9. Итоговый балл формируется как суммарный балл по всем критериям.

2.10. Контроль достоверности предоставляемых сведений и своевременности их внесения в портфолио на уровне образовательного учреждения осуществляется руководителем или заместителем руководителя образовательного учреждения, на муниципальном уровне – ответственным лицом, назначаемым руководителем органа управления образованием.

3. Структура портфолио

3.1. Портфолио воспитателей дошкольных образовательных учреждений включает следующие разделы:
уровень предоставляемого содержания образования;
уровень профессиональной культуры педагога;
результативность деятельности педагога;
результативность деятельности педагога по работе с родителями воспитанников;
результативность участия педагога в методической и научно-исследовательской работе;
общественная деятельность педагогического работника.

3.2. Портфолио руководителей дошкольных образовательных учреждений включает следующие разделы:
уровень предоставляемого содержания образования;
уровень профессиональной культуры руководителя;
результативность деятельности руководителя;
результативность работы руководителя с родителями воспитанников;
результативность участия руководителя в методической и научно-исследовательской работе;
общественная деятельность руководителя.

4. Порядок формирования, хранения и передачи портфолио

4.1. Формирование портфолио осуществляется в соответствие с требованиями к структуре и содержанию портфолио, приведенными в данном положении. Ответственность за полноту и качество представленной в портфолио информации возлагается на аттестуемого.

4.2. Достоверность приведенных в портфолио данных подтверждается заверяющей подписью и печатью руководителя учреждения (органа управления образованием).

4.3. На региональном уровне хранение и передачу портфолио в экспертные группы осуществляет .

5. Оформление папки документов портфолио

5.1. Портфолио должно содержать:
титульный лист (Ф.И.О. педагога, руководителя образовательного учреждения, город/район, ДОУ, образование, награды, звания, степени);
оглавление (с наименованиями материалов и номерами страниц).

5.2. К папке документов должна быть приложена копия диплома об образовании.

5.3. Каждый отдельный материал, включенный в портфолио, должен содержать сведения о дате выдачи. Художественное оформление портфолио не оценивается.

6. Использование материалов портфолио

6.1. Материалы портфолио могут рассматриваться на заседаниях экспертных групп по аттестации педагогических и руководящих работников, по аттестации и лицензированию образовательных учреждений; на заседаниях управляющих советов органов управления и учреждений образования, конкурсных комиссиях по ПНПО для принятия управленческих решений о:
соответствии заявленной квалификационной категории;
предоставлении государственной аккредитации образовательному учреждению;
начислении стимулирующей части заработной платы;
предоставлении денежного вознаграждения в конкурсе ПНПО.

6.2. Данные портфолио используются при формировании баз данных дошкольного, муниципального, регионального уровней для проведения мониторинговых исследований в рамках построения региональной системы оценки качества образования.

----------


## buba_nata

Сделала портфолио для внучки моей подруги.. может пригодятся идеи...

----------


## buba_nata



----------


## buba_nata



----------


## натали23

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Я здесь первый раз и пока не очень разбираюсь что здесь и как. Подскажите почему я не могу открыть ни одну предложенную здесь ссылку?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Здравствуйте, форумчане! Я здесь первый раз и пока не очень разбираюсь что здесь и как.


Здравствуйте, Наталья! Рада приветствовать Вас на нашем форуме! :Victory: 
 Вы воспитатель? Работаете в детском саду? Приглашаю Вас заглянуть в Беседку Детского раздела, там выставлены необходимые ссылки для того, чтобы новичкам было легче ориентироваться на форуме:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5017572




> Подскажите почему я не могу открыть ни одну предложенную здесь ссылку?


Наташенька, дело в том, что это старая тема. В ней не писали уже больше 3-х лет. А значит, большинство выставленных ссылок устарело, если пользователь не продлевал срок хранения своего файла в файлообменниках.

 В этом случае, если какой-то материал Вам очень необходим, можно обратиться пользователю в личку с просьбой обновить файл (при этом, указать ссылку на конкретный пост) или написать свою просьбу о каком-то материале в теме:* С миру по нитке.. ищу! прошу! помогите!* 

Вижу, что есть ещё в этой теме нерабочие ссылки - на изображения. Вот такого характера:
[img]http://*********net/6769520m.png[/img]
Это значит, что картинки и фотографии были залиты на сервис Радикал, который у нас на форуме теперь заблокирован. Под шапкой форума в Новостях IN-KU есть Разъяснение по этому поводу.

----------


## Кита Ра

Здравствуйте!  :Smile3: 
Могу поделиться красочным оформлением титульных листов для Вашего портфолио. 
Сохранено в архиве, формат рисунков jpeg, можно сразу распечатать и пользоваться)
Кстати, если кому-то понадобится доработать, могу помочь - добавить титулки типа: "Мое портфолио" с Вашими данными, название Ваших программ, разработок и т.д. 
Всегда пожалуйста! :Blush2: 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx...dEk&authuser=0
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx...NW8&authuser=0

----------

Tasya30 (01.05.2017)

----------

